# need some help - spraying issue



## cloekila (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm new this forum group so let me tell ya about my little babies before the help I need. Cloe is my first cat she is 7 she is my little miss queen bee. My second is yoda, shes two and a half, I know a weird name. She was found in my shop on the verge of death. she was about three weeks old and she also had a bot fly larvae in her leg, poor baby. So the next day went to the vet got her checked out and removed the bot fly larvae and the got a clean bill of health. She then ended up with several bladder issues later but that is doing ok now. The vet thought she was a male and my husband thought she looked like a white yoda so the name stuck then found out she a girl but couldn't change it http://files.**********.com/images/smilies/smile2.gif Cloe being the queen bee of the house was not so welcoming of yoda so that caused a few problems. Cloe would chase her everywhere i felt so bad for her and she also started spraying and peeing on the carpet and walls. Went to the vet nothing wrong so I got the feliway diffusers. I have four in my house seems to be working. If they run out and I don't notice it starts all over again. we built yoda climbing step to get up away from her so now she feels safe. well that the most of the stories of my fur babies.

So now my delima. I'm losing sleep over this even though I take sleeping pills to be able to sleep. I call it it cause I'm not sure of the sex of it. So I have this really pretty or handsome cat. It has been begging for food several months now but I have been tuff in not feeding it, not easy!!!!!! Its also stuck his nose in the door when it was open. One day it came to my door meowing and it had blood on his scalp with fur and skin missing. So I had been watching it and feeding it for several days to make sure it didnt get infected. It healed up nicely. Thank Goodness.... Of course it now wants food all the time. It only comes at night to eats and then goes somewhere else. I placed and ad asking if it was anyone's cat got a few responses stating its been around there house since it was a kitten they its probably about two and a half now.. So I am assuming it doesn't have a home. After it eats it sprays around the house which I just cant have, My husband will flip out as well as my other cats, I'm not a fan of that either. I'm sure my cats will spray outside also just to claim there territory back. It also sprays all over the other people houses too. I would like to catch it and have it checked out and spayed or neutered but Ive heard if its been doing it for awhile it has become a habit and getting it fixed may not help. I don't believe its ever been an indoor cat from what people are saying. It will eat its food with me sitting right in front of him and if yoda is out side it will turn its back to yoda so it doesn't seem scared of other cats. It seems like it has a family but everyone says no. If it does they sure don't seem to care about it. The other people are planning on catching it in a live trap and taking it to a shelter which being on its own for so long may not be able to be rehomed which breaks my heat because they might put it down. it seems so sweet but sprays. bad kitty!!!! http://files.**********.com/images/smilies/smile2.gif I'm afraid if I try to take it in it wont even know how to use a littler box and that he will keep spraying in the house also not sure if the other cats will except it and not spray too. Im really torn on what to do. I;m hoping someone might have a suggestions on what to do. It would be greatly appreciated.

Sorry for it being so long but i just don't what to do. PLEASE HELP ME AND THE LITTLE FUR BABY!!!!!


I forgot to say if I was able to take it in I do not have a room I can keep him in for awhile because I'm scared of it spraying. I would put it in the bathroom which would be the most sensible but we just remodeled it and I still have to paint the wood and if it sprayed it would soak right into it.

I posted on a couple other sites. i figure more info is better


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cloekila,
WOW! You do have a quandary there...
I'm really hoping some of our Rescuers and Fosterer's will have some REALLY good ideas for you soon!
Hang in there!
Sharon


----------



## cloekila (Mar 3, 2015)

here is a picture of the handsome little guy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He is a Handsome little guy!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I rescue and foster (including un-castrated males and fertile females although not for a couple of years). Once he / she is done, the spraying will likely stop. I work alongside a no-kill (except shelter which makes it easier. If you do try to keep him / her allow plenty of time for introductions and adjustment.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

While you wait for the neutering to take effect (and see if that successfully helps him to stop spraying), you might want to try doggie diapers on him.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I know it can become habit. And saying that... I do TNR quite a bit around here. every single male or female that we have caught and "done" in my neighborhood has thankfully stopped very soon after! It can take around a month (give or take) for the hormones to work their way out of the body. The bonus is they roam less and stay out of the streets more. . So really for us it is totally win/win. I would also advise after getting it "done" spray wash your house. If possible scrub some enzyme cleaner on the sprayed spots (they will show at night under blacklight) to discourage repeated spraying afterwards by others.

for the indoor girls.. maybe try feliway collars? that way they just carry it with them instead of doing entire rooms? may be a bit more cost effective??


----------



## cloekila (Mar 3, 2015)

*update*

I've been spending more time with him. yes i finally figured it out its a boy and im hoping to catch him and take him to get fixed tuesday. he is becoming such a sweet little boy. I've got to pet him, he rubs his body on me and meows. Still worried he has a family but if nothing else happens with my family at least he will be neutered. He sits outside my window for a hour or two watching me. it makes me so sad. I want to let him in but i cant until he has a clean bill of health. Since we have been doing our bonding every night i have not seen or smell his spray. i know that doesn't mean hes not still doing it but at least its not where he was. I think when he got that wound on his head something else happened because when i pet him on his back i get half way down then he doesnt like it. so i will have the vet take a look at that also. Hopefully all is well wih him cause he's just so sweet!!!


----------

